# a prozelyth altruistic mission of mine



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I Know a friend and i loan him some classical or give him stuff, im happy to share my passion whit him, hardly no one care about classical these days so i support is interrest in classical..

I know im his source of decent classical so i provide him whit classical finest...
It bring me great joy to share thee passion of classical music whit a newbie to
classical a jazz dude, well more of a musician he like the same stuff i like.

It rare friend will lisen to your music, but i do lisen to his music he does has a fine taste for blue jazz and electronica, the dude cool.

*Do you have converted friends to the joy classical music? how do you feel? tell us an anecdote please*....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I got quite a few students turned on to it at least a little. The best time was a kid who was really into Led Zeppelin (this is in the 2010s) and he asked me what I liked, and I told him classical, and he asked something like, "Beethoven and all that?" And I said sure, or George Crumb. And I played _Black Angels_ for him, and his eyes lit up. I wish everyone could see the joy on his face when he heard it. A week later he owned about thirty Kronos Quartet albums and he was on his way. That's why I got paid the big bucks....


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

I've been trying to convert my girlfriend for a couple of years now but she wouldn't budge.

I'm now in the market for a new girlfriend.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Gouldanian said:


> I've been trying to convert my girlfriend for a couple of years now but she wouldn't budge.
> 
> I'm now in the market for a new girlfriend.


You should probably look in classical music stores, concerts, talks, museums, etc....


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

science said:


> You should probably look in classical music stores, concerts, talks, museums, etc....


Will do. Hiking trips to the faculty of music are also on the menu.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I converted a friend. He became an avid Handel fan. We used to go to concerts together. Then he began having to work two jobs, and he lost his steam. Now it's just me and my CDs.


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Manxfeeder said:


> I converted a friend. He became an avid Handel fan. We used to go to concerts together. Then he began having to work two jobs, and he lost his steam. Now it's just me and my CDs.


Speaking of CDs, I wish we were able to have classical friends close to us so we could share music together. Most of us on TC have impressive libraries. If we lived near each other we could have shared some of our music, recordings, etc.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

My wife has zero appreciation for music and I've yet to meet anyone (in the flesh) who likes classical music. I've come to the conclusion that the average human being doesn't care much for art.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've never really tried. I think it would be the quickest way to turn people away from it actually.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Gouldanian said:


> I've been trying to convert my girlfriend for a couple of years now but she wouldn't budge.
> 
> I'm now in the market for a new girlfriend.


This time, find a female that you love. That way, the music preferences won't matter much.


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> This time, find a female that you love. That way, the music preferences won't matter much.


Either you failed to realize that I was kidding or my attempt at making you laugh was very poor.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Morimur said:


> My wife has zero appreciation for music and I've yet to meet anyone (in the flesh) who likes classical music. I've come to the conclusion that the average human being doesn't care much for art.


I share this sentiment, no one in the flesh but that doesn't stop me from forcing it down my friends throats. A few of my pals enjoy long board games (I'm talking Axis & Allies for hours and hours) when we do it at my house I play my music all day and I'm sure by now certain pieces are familiar to them but I long for the day when someone wants to really listen to the music as opposed to it just providing the background soundtrack to the fall of the German armies or a massive navel battle in the Pacific.

I frequently say all my friends will suddenly start getting into classical if I died. It would be the thing they remember most about me.


----------



## PJaye (May 22, 2015)

I've sort of got my neighbor interested because he often hears me playing cds or my mandolin from the hall, where after having a smoke on the patio in hardy Canadian winter weather, is a good place to stand -Fireplace! say no more. It hasn't hit hard yet this year. Just coldish - but it will. Anyway, he thought Bach or Vivaldi were contemporaries of Bon Jovi, or Beiber, or some such pop radio fare. Now he wouldn't dare! Would you Ty? This world is so complicated now, whole eras can get lost in the shuffle. Classical music – keeping history alive… oh yea; and keeping busy right here in the present as well.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

It has never worked for me. I think the best you can do is to express enthusiasm for CM and let friends know you're into it (without being pushy or expectant). They have to develop the interest themselves.


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

brotagonist said:


> It has never worked for me. I think the best you can do is to express enthusiasm for CM and let friends know you're into it (without being pushy or expectant). They have to develop the interest themselves.


You play hard to get I see...


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ No, I don't


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

*typo*

I don't care at all what other people listen to as long as they don't force me to listen to it. 
So that's why I don't even think about 'converting' anyone. 
On the other hand, I'm very open about my tastes, so all my friends and family know - and several have commented that they're pleasantly surprised that I don't push my music on them. 
All I ask is that they return the favor.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> *Do you have converted friends to the joy classical music? how do you feel? tell us an anecdote please*....


I have. I have a friend who works as a German translator somewhere in Russia, and really loves what he does (really loves - as in talking to me in German only even though our shared native language is Russian) . At some point in our conversations I told him: "If you want to experience the very best and highest of German culture, then listen to the Ring" He listened to it, and then to all other Wagner operas in a single week - and the sorcerer of Bayreuth cast a spell over him as mighty as he had once cast over me.

Now he seems to be slowly getting out of the Wagner-only phase and exploring other classical music.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

^ I think I should show this friend of mine Hanns Eisler next. He loves "Auferstanden aus Ruinen" for some reason, so he should hear the rest of Eisler's oeuvre.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

No! I hate those people who try to convert me into their musical tastes. So I don't try to convert anyone. I think is better when a person develops an interest on his/her own initiative.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

^ Yes, but it is very unlikely someone would just wake up one morning and think "I am going to explore classical music from now on!" Especially if all that person knows about CM is that it is supposed to be "relaxing". Most people came to it because someone else showed them what is out there. The same is probably true for most interests/hobbies. So I am all for more evangelism!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I haven't tried to convert anyone but I certainly have tried to widen their classical horizons. As I'm always happy to get suggestions for further listening I'm not shy of offering them myself.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I got my son going strong on classical and opera. My daughter and wife though will have nothing to do with it. Am working on my sister, trying to get her to watch an opera.


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

I've been trying to get my girlfriend into classical, too. So far the result has been the most abrupt failure.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I rarely deal with people who don't like classical music. It isn't a rule; it just works out that way. When I meet someone whose company I enjoy, it almost always turns out that they have some liking for classical music. But it can't be a coincidence that I have few friends!

The only time I ever "converted" anyone was ages ago in college, and my friend didn't need much influencing. In fact I think he was the one pressing me for information.


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

It's really hard to get people to enjoy something they aren't really interested in. You kind of have to 'see the light' yourself.


----------

